# Land Cut on the Fly--- Report



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

Headed down to the cabin friday afternoon after work with a buddy and his girlfriend. Finally pulled into the cabin right at dark and unloaded the boat and started the generator. Water was almost gin clear coming out of nine mile hole. Dink trout were under the lights all night with a keeper every once in awhile. Got up early sat. morning and took the Yak to head across the intercoastal to the west bank of the land cut and started sight casting to tailing reds. Reds were caught on gold dupree spoons and green decievers( thanks for the help guys). Limited out in about an hour. Caught several undersize ones also. Trout were also up shallow, i viewed two trout that were just hogs cruise along the edge of a pot hole only to sit there and tease me. These trout were 25 plus. As the sun got high the reds stopped tailing and sight casting was the only option. Picked up a few more over 25'' to release for another day. Sunday morning got up early again headed back over to the west bank only to hook one. Yakked back to the cabin and headed into nine mile. Found a deep cut that was full of trout and caught a 16'' and another that went just over 24''( awesome on the fly). I started noticing i was spooking flounder like crazy so i went back to the cabin and grabbed the spincast and started to drag flounder out of the cut like it was going out of style. Managed to gig one during the day. All in all another wonderful weekend on the water...... I need help with one thing. I have one of those ditzey Blonde girl friends who went to the cabin with me..... Not the best of ideas.... Anyone with suggestions....??????? Besides getting ride of her?



"Fishing the Legend"
"Being the Legend"

DreamStream


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

A few things come to mind.....nevermind! Good Report.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Take her out on the kayak, and put some cut mullet on the line with a spinning rodit is easier and she will not get bored, teach her how to fish you might be surprised, she may take to it and become a flyfisher some day. Also take a camera along for her and just let her enjoy the sun and maybe get a few shots of you casting to the tailing reds...also grill up one of them reds on the halfshell. My wife loves fish cooked this way gives us a reason to go. Great report and keep em coming

Capt Andy


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Thats great that you were so successful on your first trip. Flounder and schoolie trout are made to order for blondes. I would get her casting lessons but beware it will make it harder to have just guy trips in the future if she takes to it.


----------

